# Музыкальные конкурсы



## Sasha300 (18 Апр 2013)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно узнать, когда и где проходят различные музыкальные конкурсы?(я с Москвы)
Хотелось бы попробовать, поучаствовать.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (18 Апр 2013)

Sasha300 писал:


> (я с Москвы)



Молодой человек.В Москве проходит ежегодно множество конкурсов разного уровня -от окружных до международных.Судя по вашим предыдущим исканиям, в плане музыкального образования - вы вообще не в теме.Как зритель вы можете где-то и поучаствовать,Как исполнитель -нет! Хотя вы и" с Москвы"!


----------



## Sasha300 (18 Апр 2013)

то, что я не очень сильно разбираюсь в музыкальной грамоте - не значит, что я вообще не умею играть

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Хотя вы и" с Москвы"!



к чему вы это написали?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (18 Апр 2013)

Если это вам не понятно,то учитесь в техническом Вузе.Может быть вы там и найдете себя.Удачи вам. А играть (в вашем понимании) вы может быть и умеете.Только для профессиональных конкурсов самодеятельность не проходит.Ну разве в передаче "Играй гармонь"-так это и не конкурс,а так очередная ТВ развлекуха.
Да, а фразу я поставил в кавычки,потому,что люди живущие в Москве,никогда так не говорят. Я, из Москвы - вот правильное изложение.И люди, здесь живущие ,прекрасно это знают.Сразу вспомнился старый анекдот.На вопрос -девушки,а вы москвички? Те дружно ответили -ну да,а шо ? Ну и соответственно изначально хотел помочь вам советом,как житель нашего славного города и педагог с 35 летним стажем,но больше времени для вас у меня нет.


----------



## acco (18 Апр 2013)

*Новиков Игорь*, конкурсы разные бывают. Даже в Италии есть конкурсы где можно получить только два места - 1-ое и Гран-при!. ..сыграть на таких конкурса порой требуется только 1-2 песенки пьесы.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (18 Апр 2013)

Я говорю о Москве,где данный человек собирается поучаствовать.
У нас такой вариант не пройдет.Сам выставляю в субботу своего ученика(10 лет)-председатель жюри Ю.Вострелов. Неужели вы думаете,что он всякую ахинею слушать будет ?


----------



## Sasha300 (18 Апр 2013)

ну я под вопросом "конкурсы" имел в виду не "Играй гармонь".Хотя передача отличная, и играют там душевно и красиво.
где и как узнать, какие музыкальные конкурсы проходят в Москве?(не нужно отходить от темы на бестолковые разговоры)


----------



## 89021940861 (25 Апр 2013)

как говорил пианист Плетнёв, сейчас конкурсы жюри часто подкупают. Мне всегда хотелось узнать откуда деньги на такие дорогущие инструменты на которых выступают участники и кто их родители?на зарплату в 20т такой инструмент не купиш!!.


----------



## AlexDm (26 Апр 2013)

Музыкант - это диагноз! Человек, любящий качественный звук, то дело, которым он занимается, всегда найдёт деньги на хороший инструмент. Я один из таких родителей, работаю учителем за 350$ в месяц, а своему сыну купил уже два концертных инструмента.Всегда нужно ставить перед собой цель, а потом настойчиво к ней идти. И не важно какое место вы заняли на конкурсе - важно что вы умеете, этого у вас ни один член жюри не отнимет. Дерзайте!


----------



## Sasha300 (26 Апр 2013)

AlexDm писал:


> Музыкант - это диагноз! Человек, любящий качественный звук, то дело, которым он занимается, всегда найдёт деньги на хороший инструмент. Я один из таких родителей, работаю учителем за 350$ в месяц, а своему сыну купил уже два концертных инструмента.Всегда нужно ставить перед собой цель, а потом настойчиво к ней идти. И не важно какое место вы заняли на конкурсе - важно что вы умеете, этого у вас ни один член жюри не отнимет. Дерзайте!



спасибо Вам большое!


----------

